

Memory Latency Components (2011) - WallWextra
http://sites.utexas.edu/jdm4372/2011/03/10/memory-latency-components/

======
WallWextra
Perhaps this post is already buried, but if anybody is reading, do you know
where the row-selection and precharge latencies figure into the numbers he
gave? He makes no mention of them.

